# ASUS ROG Crosshair VIII Formula Wasserkühlung, kann mir jemand helfen?



## scrdobsidian (11. April 2020)

*ASUS ROG Crosshair VIII Formula Wasserkühlung, kann mir jemand helfen?*

Hallo,

Ich weiß das Mainboard war nicht die beste Wahl weil ich schon seit langer Zeit kein Pc mehr hatte.

Aber ich wollte mir umbedingt dieses kaufen und versuch jetzt zuverstehen wie ich es zusammenbauen soll.

Im moment versuch ich herauszufinden was ich alles brauch um alles zusammen zubauen.

Ich würde gerne sogut wie alles was geht mit Wasserkühlung betreiben.

Meine Specs:

Lian Li ROG PC-O11 WGX
ASUS ROG Crosshair VIII Formula
AMD Ryzen 9 3900X
2x Gigabyte Aorus GeForce RTX 2080 Super Waterforce WB 8G, 8192 MB GDDR6 NVLINK/SLI
ASUS ROG NVLINK Bridge 4-SLOT
2x 16GB G.Skill Ripjaws V DDR4-3600 32GB Kit
Corsair Force Series MP600 NVMe PCIe Gen4 x4 M.2 SSD 2TB
ASUS ROG THOR 1200W
3x Noctua NF-A12x25 PVM 120mm ( kaufe vielleicht noch ein paar wenn es zuwenige Lüfter dazu sind)
Thermal Grizzly Kyronaut Wärmeleitpaste

Ich hoffe das jemand mir helfen kann.

Danke.


----------



## Sinusspass (11. April 2020)

*AW: ASUS ROG Crosshair VIII Formula Wasserkühlung, kann mir jemand helfen?*

Erstmal brauchst du bei dem Board ne 3Slot NvLink Bridge. Wobei ich sowieso eher eine 2080ti gekauft hätte statt 2 2080S. SLI macht eben nur mit dem Topmodell Sinn, aber sei´s drum.

Am besten liest du dir mal sämtliche Wakü-Anleitungen in den Foren durch
Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 2014)
Wasserkuehlung FAQ und Sammelthreads | ComputerBase Forum
[FAQ] - LiquidLuxx Wakue FAQ | Forum de Luxx

Vorher macht eine Wakü wenig Sinn, ich könnte dir zwar jetzt ne Liste zusammenstellen, aber das hilft nichts, wenn du das am Ende nicht zusammengebaut und vernünftig betrieben bekommst.


----------



## scrdobsidian (11. April 2020)

*AW: ASUS ROG Crosshair VIII Formula Wasserkühlung, kann mir jemand helfen?*

Könntest du mir eine Liste trotzdem geben?

Ich versuche mich darin zurecht zufinden, und wenn ich mich lange genug damit beschäftigt habe kann ich es bestimmt damit umgehen.


----------



## Sinusspass (12. April 2020)

*AW: ASUS ROG Crosshair VIII Formula Wasserkühlung, kann mir jemand helfen?*

Nun gut.

Cpukühler: Watercool Heatkiller IV oder die normale vernickelte Version. Wenn du noch etwas Zeit hast, nimmst du einen für Ryzen 3000 angepassten Kühler
Gpus und Spannungswandler haben ja schon Blöcke, andere Komponenten brauchen keine.

Radiatoren: 3x  HwLabs GTS 360
Lüfter nimmst du noch 6 von den A12x25 dazu.

Pumpe¬Agb:  Entweder Heatkillertube D5 mit Basic Mounting Kit und 120mm Fan Adapter (kannst du alles auf der Shopseite von Watercool auswählen) und dazu eine D5 oder mit etwas Geduld den  neuen Ultitube D5. 

Anschlüsse und Schläuche: 18x vernickelte Anschlüsse und dazu 3m Epdmschlauch. Die Kombination sieht ziemlich gut aus. Du könntest das natürlich auch alles in 16/10 auswählen, aber das könnte etwas zu dick aussehen. 

Kleines Beispiel im O11 XL, wo ich gerade selber dran am basteln bin:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


In dem Fall sind es 16/10er, in das Gehäuse kommen aber weder Radiatoren noch Pumpe/Agb; das läuft alles extern.
Zudem macht sich noch eine unbestimmte Anzahl an Winkeln gut, das kann alles zwischen 0 und 12 sein. Vorher weiß man das nie, jede Wasserkühlung ist ein ziemliches Unikat. Je nach Schlauchführung kann das alles dazwischen sein, ich würde mal von 4 90° Adaptern ausgehen

Ablasssystem: T-Stück mit integriertem Doppelnippel, dazu Ablasshahn und Verschlussstopfen.

Kühlmittel: 2L Dp Ultra

Steuerung: Quadro mit geeignetem Temperatursensor und natürlich Y-Kabel für die Lüfter. Bei der Wasserkühlung macht eine Steuerung über die Wassertemperatur am meisten Sinn, wenn du nicht gerade so viel Radiatorfläche hast, dass du eine fixe Drehzahl im unhörbaren Bereich fahren kannst. Da fehlt dir aber noch so einiges an Fläche.

Die Zusammenstellung enthält natürlich persönliche Präferenzen, das bestreite ich nicht, aber die ausgewählten Komponenten sind qualitativ hochwertig und halten auch etwas länger.


----------



## scrdobsidian (12. April 2020)

*AW: ASUS ROG Crosshair VIII Formula Wasserkühlung, kann mir jemand helfen?*

Danke erstmal für deine Hilfe. Ich schaue mir alles genauer an.

Die 3-Slot NVLINK von ASUS ROG ist nirgendswo verfügbar :'(

Kann ich das hier nehmen?
NVIDIA GeForce RTX NVLink Bridge, 3-Slot (3-Way, 61 mm) ++ Cyberport


----------



## IICARUS (12. April 2020)

*AW: ASUS ROG Crosshair VIII Formula Wasserkühlung, kann mir jemand helfen?*

Das Board ist im Grunde kein Fehler, vielleicht nur etwas teuer.

Denn du kannst die Spannungswandler mit ins Kreislauf nehmen, auch wenn es nicht zwingend notwendig ist. Aber gekühlt macht man da kein Fehler. Dann kannst du mit diesem Mainboard auch Temperatursensoren anschließen und im Grunde bereits schon aus dem Bios aus oder mittels ASUS Software deine Lüfter auch nach Wassertemperatur regeln lassen. Das ist dann zwar nicht so komfortabel wie mit einem Aquaero oder Quadro von Aquacomputer, aber Funktionär jedenfalls auch ausreichend gut. 

Hatte früher selbst ein Aquero und nachdem der mir defekt gegangen ist habe ich einfach mein Asus Board dazu verwendet und bisher habe ich es mir schwer getan mir ein neuen Aquaero zu kaufen, da meine Lüfter immer noch genau so gut gesteuert werden.

Solltest du auf RGB stehen wirst du mit diesem Board auch Anschlüsse für D-RGB und das normale RGB haben.


----------



## scrdobsidian (12. April 2020)

*AW: ASUS ROG Crosshair VIII Formula Wasserkühlung, kann mir jemand helfen?*



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Nun gut.
> 
> Cpukühler: Watercool Heatkiller IV oder die normale vernickelte Version. Wenn du noch etwas Zeit hast, nimmst du einen für Ryzen 3000 angepassten Kühler
> Gpus und Spannungswandler haben ja schon Blöcke, andere Komponenten brauchen keine.
> ...



Muss ich nochwas für die zwei Grafikkarten dazu kaufen oder ist da alles dabei?

Ich bin jetzt schon etwas schlauer geworden, danke für die Liste


----------



## Sinusspass (12. April 2020)

*AW: ASUS ROG Crosshair VIII Formula Wasserkühlung, kann mir jemand helfen?*

Die Grafikkarten kommen schon mit Wasserblock, Verschlusschrauben sollten auch jeweils 2 dabei sein. Was mir noch eingefallen ist, nimm nur 2x den GTS 360, für die Seite brauchst du einen schmaleren Radiator, z.B. den Alphacool Nexxos St30 360mm.


----------



## scrdobsidian (12. April 2020)

*AW: ASUS ROG Crosshair VIII Formula Wasserkühlung, kann mir jemand helfen?*

Alles klar mache ich, hab es noch nicht bestellt.


----------



## scrdobsidian (19. April 2020)

Hallo Sinusspass. 

Ich habe mich weiter durchgelesen und erkundigt.

Habe ein Konfigurator benutzt um verschiedene Sachen zufinden.

Hab diese Sachen bei EKWB dabei zusammengestellt, ist das so in Ordnung ?  Fehlt was, oder soll ich was umändern?

EK-CoolStream PE 360 (Triple)  &#8211; EK Webshop

EK-Quantum Kinetic FLT 360 DDC PWM D-RGB - Plexi  &#8211; EK Webshop

EK-Velocity Strike RGB - Matte Black + Silver  &#8211; EK Webshop

EK-DuraClear 9,5/12,7mm 3M RETAIL  &#8211; EK Webshop

EK-Torque STC-10/13 - Black  &#8211; EK Webshop Wieviele brauch ich davon ? 

8x https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-cryofuel-solid-scarlet-red-concentrate-250-ml?___store=default

https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-atx-bridging-plug-24-pin?___store=default bringt das hier was?

https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-cable-y-splitter-3-fan-pwm-10cm?___store=default und das noch 

Ist das so gut?

Ist teurer aber das macht nichts.


----------



## IICARUS (19. April 2020)

Der Überbrückungsstecker bringt nichts, es überbrückt nur das Netzteil beim befüllen damit du das Netzteil einschalten kannst solange noch nichts davon am Rechner angeschlossen ist. Denn beim befüllen sollte nur die Pumpe am Netzteil dran sein. Mach aber mindestens ein Lüfter mit drauf, da es für das Netzteil besser ist wenn noch ein Verbraucher mit dran hängt.

Deine Pastelfarbe wird dir fürher oder später mit sicherheit einiges verstopfen, so das du dann deine Wasserkühlung wieder zerlegen und reinigen kannst. Solche Flüssigkeiten sind normalerweise nur für ein Showcase für ein paar Wochen gedacht und nicht für den Dauerbetrieb.

Nimm lieber eine farbige Flüssigkeit was keine feine Partikel mit enthält, wie z.B. das DP-Ultra von Aquacomputer.
Als Schlauch würde ich diesen hier nehmen: https://shop.watercool.de/epages/WatercooleK.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Products/50300

Der enthält sehr wenig Weichmacher.
Zum EK-Schlauch ist mir nichts konkretes bekannt weshalb ich dazu nichts groß was dazu sagen kann.


----------



## scrdobsidian (19. April 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Der Überbrückungsstecker bringt nichts, es überbrückt nur das Netzteil beim befüllen damit du das Netzteil einschalten kannst solange noch nichts davon am Rechner angeschlossen ist. Denn beim befüllen sollte nur die Pumpe am Netzteil dran sein. Mach aber mindestens ein Lüfter mit drauf, da es für das Netzteil besser ist wenn noch ein Verbraucher mit dran hängt.
> 
> Deine Pastelfarbe wird dir fürher oder später mit sicherheit einiges verstopfen, so das du dann deine Wasserkühlung wieder zerlegen und reinigen kannst. Solche Flüssigkeiten sind normalerweise nur für ein Showcase für ein paar Wochen gedacht und nicht für den Dauerbetrieb.
> 
> ...



EK-CryoFuel Solid Electric Purple (Premix 1000mL)  &#8211; EK Webshop

Kann ich das hier nehmen oder garkeine von denen?
"
With countless hours of in-house and third-party real-life scenario testing, EK-CryoFuel Solid is the most chemically stable coolant that provides enthusiasts with the best possible level of performance and thermal efficiency with emphasis on color stability. The key feature of the new coolant formula is that it is not sedimenting after long hours of inactivity of the cooling loop. Designed specifically for computer liquid cooling systems, the EK-CryoFuel offers a 2-year shelf life from date of bottling
"

das steht bei dem anderen, hmmm?

und das hier:

Filling Bottle (1000mL)  &#8211; EK Webshop


----------



## Venom89 (19. April 2020)

Ich habe auch gute Erfahrungen mit DP Ultra von Aquacomputer gemacht. Das könntest du bedenkenlos nehmen.

Davon ab macht es heute eigentlich keinen Sinn mehr, ein SLI System aufzubauen. Die meisten Spiele unterstützen das einfach nicht und dann macht die zweite GPU nichts als Däumchen drehen


----------



## IICARUS (19. April 2020)

scrdobsidian schrieb:


> Kann ich das hier nehmen oder garkeine von denen?


Da steht "non-transparent" und man sieht es auch.

Es ist nicht so  das du es nicht nehmen kannst, nur dann musst du dich halt darauf einstellen das du ein halbes Jahr oder später alles wieder zum reinigen zerlegen kannst.

Ansonsten ist es mir persönlich egal, du kannst nehmen was du willst.
Habe nur darauf hinweisen wollen das sich die feinen Partikel darin halt absetzen können und eine Kühlflüssigkeit die NICHT transparent ist hat immer solche Partikel enthalten.


----------



## Sinusspass (19. April 2020)

scrdobsidian schrieb:


> Hallo Sinusspass.
> 
> Ich habe mich weiter durchgelesen und erkundigt.
> 
> Habe ein Konfigurator benutzt um verschiedene Sachen zufinden.


Konfiguratoren empfehlen grundsätzlich immer Produkte aus eigenem Haus, obwohl diese nicht immer die beste Wahl sind. Sollte aber klar sein, immerhin wollen die ja ihren Kram verkaufen.



scrdobsidian schrieb:


> Hab diese Sachen bei EKWB dabei zusammengestellt, ist das so in Ordnung ?  Fehlt was, oder soll ich was umändern?


Eigentlich hattest du ja schon eine Idealkofiguration von mir; aber ich kann verstehen, dass die Optik nicht immer zusagt. Teilweise hat das aber Gründe, vor allem beim Schlauch. Klarer Schlauch enthält Weichmacher, diese werden bei höheren Wassertemperaturen und Kühlmitteln deutlich verstärkt ausgewaschen und versauen das System. Hohe Temperaturen werden bei dir aber unter Garantie eintreten, bei der jetzigen Konfiguration.



scrdobsidian schrieb:


> EK-CoolStream PE 360 (Triple)  &#8211; EK Webshop


Du brauchst mindestens 2, besser wären 3. Deine Hardware wird unter Last mindestens mit 400W zu Buche schlagen, eher 500-600W. Mit Gewalt sind sicher auch >700W möglich. 
Es gibt da die alte Faustformel 1 120er für 100W, wenn man es erträglich kühl und laut haben will; mehr, wenn es schön kühl und leise sein soll. Bei dir kommen gerne 200W auf einen 120er. Auch mit guten Lüftern wird das Wasser da ganz schnell die 50°C erreichen. Den Grafikkarten macht das nicht viel aus, leidet nur der Boost etwas drunter. Die Cpu wird nicht voll durchboosten und wahrscheinlich 90°C heiß laufen. Am schlimmsten aber, die Kühlflüssigkeit und die Schläuche leiden drunter; da kann der Kreislauf verstopft werden.



scrdobsidian schrieb:


> EK-Quantum Kinetic FLT 360 DDC PWM D-RGB - Plexi  &#8211; EK Webshop


Das Teil kostet dich einen Radiatorplatz und ist arg überteuert.



scrdobsidian schrieb:


> EK-Velocity Strike RGB - Matte Black + Silver  &#8211; EK Webshop


Auch überteuert, aber das ist ja kein Problem.



scrdobsidian schrieb:


> EK-DuraClear 9,5/12,7mm 3M RETAIL  &#8211; EK Webshop


Wenn er unbedingt transparent bzw. Pvc sein muss (wie gesagt, bei den zu erwartenden Temperaturen keine gute Idee), sollte es Mayhems Ultra Clear sein. Da ist der Weichmacheranteil noch halbwegs niedrig.



scrdobsidian schrieb:


> EK-Torque STC-10/13 - Black  &#8211; EK Webshop Wieviele brauch ich davon ?


Das Gejammer über den Preis spare ich mir mal.
Du brauchst für jede Verbindung 2. Je nach Grafikkartenverschlauchung kann die Anzahl variieren.



scrdobsidian schrieb:


> 8x https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-cryofuel-solid-scarlet-red-concentrate-250-ml?___store=default


Das ist reines Konzentrat, das wird eigentlich mit viel destilliertem Wasser verdünnt. Ein Fläschchen würde für den ganzen Kreislauf reichen.
Zu Pastel haben die anderen ja schon was gesagt.
Die Brühe ist nur für Showsysteme gut, für den Alltagsgebrauch nicht. 

Abschließend noch ein paar Worte zu der ganzen Sache.
Wasserkühlung hat am Anfang eine gewisse Lernkurve, viele hier haben mehrere 100€ Lehrgeld bezahlen müssen, weil sie Sachen genommen haben, die man besser nicht nimmt. Am Ende sind fast alle bei Qualitäts- und langzeitstabilen Sachen gelandet. Oder haben die Weichmacherproblematik mit Radiatorfläche erschlagen.
Viele Hersteller nutzen die Unwissenheit der Waküanfänger aus, um optisch gut aussehendes Zeug zu irrsinnig teuren Preisen zu verkaufen (letzteres verurteile ich noch nicht mal, es gibt offensichtlich einen Markt). Man sieht ja im Internet viele gemoddete Systeme mit schöner Flüssigkeit und Beleuchtung und sonst noch was. Das sieht natürlich schön aus, und es gibt in der Community auch einige, die absichtlich auf Optik bauen. In dem Fall entstehen die Systeme aber aus Basteltrieb bzw. zur Show und laufen nicht monate- jahrelang. Für den Langzeitgebrauch muss man andere Wege gehen, die optisch nicht mal schlechter aussehen müssen, aber eben nicht die Wege der Showsysteme. 
Natürlich denkt man sich als Anfänger erst mal "Geil, will ich auch so haben". Ging mir nicht anders; ich bin damals zumindest nicht in das Pastelfettnäpfchen getreten, aber sonst habe ich auch bisschen was abbekommen. Wichtig ist:  immer (viel) mehr Radiatorfläche nehmen als empfohlen und nötig, auf Langzeitstabilität achten und sich Berichte aus der Community ansehen. Wir sind hier im Unterforum, was Sammelthreads angeht, zwar etwas eng aufgestellt, aber wenn man sich sonstige Kaufberatungen hier durchliest, sind die Empfehlungen im Prinzip immer gleich (was auch daran liegen könnte, dass es weitestgehend die gleichen Nutzer sind ).


----------



## blautemple (19. April 2020)

Ich würde so viel Radiatorfläche wie nur irgendwie möglich verbauen. Ich habe anfangs auch den Fehler gemacht und versucht ne 2080 Ti mit 2 360er Radiatoren zu kühlen und klar ging das aber wirklich leise war das dann nicht mehr wenn ich unter 40 grad Wassertemperatur haben wollte. 
Gestern habe ich dann endlich extern einen Mo-Ra 420 aufgebaut und die beiden interne 360er rausgeschmissen und die Kühlleistung ist einfach brachial. absolut lautlos und trotzdem ein Delta von deutlich unter 10 Grad. Das ist mit internen Radiatoren einfach undenkbar.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## scrdobsidian (19. April 2020)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Konfiguratoren empfehlen grundsätzlich immer Produkte aus eigenem Haus, obwohl diese nicht immer die beste Wahl sind. Sollte aber klar sein, immerhin wollen die ja ihren Kram verkaufen.
> 
> 
> Eigentlich hattest du ja schon eine Idealkofiguration von mir; aber ich kann verstehen, dass die Optik nicht immer zusagt. Teilweise hat das aber Gründe, vor allem beim Schlauch. Klarer Schlauch enthält Weichmacher, diese werden bei höheren Wassertemperaturen und Kühlmitteln deutlich verstärkt ausgewaschen und versauen das System. Hohe Temperaturen werden bei dir aber unter Garantie eintreten, bei der jetzigen Konfiguration.
> ...



Also nehme ich das was du mir vorkonfiguriert hast für mich?


----------



## Venom89 (19. April 2020)

Ich würde dir eher empfehlen, dich mal wirklich mit der Thematik auseinander zu setzen.
Die Leute geben dir ernst gemeinte Ratschläge, welche du größtenteils ignorierst bzw überhaupt nicht darauf eingehst.
Wenn du keine Lust hast, dich mit der Sache auseinander zu setzen dann lass es besser gleich sein. Das wird schief gehen.


----------



## blautemple (19. April 2020)

Jo Wasserkühlung ist zwar beim besten Willen kein Hexenwerk aber ein bisschen was gibt es da schon zu beachten...
Für den Anfang würde ich erstmal die hier angepinnten Threads durchzuarbeiten. Von da aus kann man dann gut weitermachen.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------

